# 

## Robak

jaki tynk wybrać??

znacie taką firmę MAJSTERPOL? jeden ze sprzedawców mi go poleca
proponuje tynk akrylowy

no i jaka powinna być cena za 1kg, przy założeniu że potrzebujemy 750 kg (elewacji 240 metrów kwadratowych; średnie zuzycie 3 kg na metr)

prosze o poradę

----------


## Robak

znajdzie się ktoś by pomóc??

----------


## Iszin

nie znam takiej firmy.  Zuzycie 3 kg na m2 to musi byc tynk o granulacji 3mm, no chyba ze jest to weber terranowa to wtedy przy 1.5mm granulacji masz takie zuzycie  :smile: 


Polecam tynk KABE, dobre zuzycie, cena i jakosc.  1kg powinien kosztowac w granicy,( w zaleznosci od intensywnosci koloru) 4-6zl.  Przy granulacji 1.5mm , bo taka sie stosuje na 90% budynkow zuzycie masz miedzy 2.1-2.3 kg/m2. Zawsze kupuje sie mniej np. na 80% powierzchni, wtedy zobaczysz ile chlopakom spadlo a ile na scianie  :wink:  

Z innych tynkow to jeszcze Lakme i Bolix moge ci polecic( akrylowe)  mineralne to atlas, ceresit.

Nie wybieraj zbyt intensywnego koloru bo ci go slonko i deszczy wypali i wymyje. Mysle ze po 3-4 latach juz bedzie widac.


pozdrawiam

----------


## aero

u mnie są położone silikatowe Majsterpola od ok 1miesiąca są i się trzymają
co do zużycia: to moja ekipa, albo była roztargniona  :smile:  albo zużycie jest większe od deklarowanego
u sąsiada są akrylowe (majsterpol) i też od miesiąca nic się z nimi nie dzieje  :smile: 
kupiłem je ze względu na cenę i póki co nie żałuję

----------


## goldboyy

nie polecam tynków majsterpol (akrylowe) mam je od 2006roku czyli zaledwie 3 lata 
1.połozyłem je na powierzchni około 180mkw, tynki te są bardzo wrazliwe na działanie wody po prostu łuszczą się ,a jako tynki akrylowe powinny miec większą odporność na wodę,wcześniej dom kilka lat był zaciągnięty klejem atlas i nic się nie działo. 
2. gdybym jeszcze raz miał tym badziewiem tynkowac ,wolałbym zaciagnąć klejem 2 raz(atlasem elastycznym) i po prostu pomalowac dobrą farbą
3. u mnie tynki nie dośc że się bardzo brudzą mieszkam poza miastem i raczej sie bardzo nie kurzy (gr zairna 1,5mm) to teraz mam taki problem, bo mam zamiar za rok lub 2 pomalować elewacje,więc z racji tego, że jest chropowata to pójdzie pewnie 3 razy więcej farby a i nie wiem czy jak pomaluje to  ten tynk po prostu płatami nie odejdzie od podłoża.

jesli ktoś chce tynk to niech dołoży kasy i kupi coś pożądnego

----------


## Mikołaj 77

Witam ponownie .... "Łuszczenie się tynku" goldboyy jest wynikiem wcześniejszego zawilgocenia ścian lub źle wykonanej elewacji w wyniku której wilgoć wraz ze szkodliwymi związkami chemicznymi przenika przez ściany przez tzw. mostki cieplne . 
Woda, jeśli już dostanie się do wnętrza muru (w wyniku podciągania wody z gruntu czy też bezpośredniego działania wód opadowych), w zimowych miesiącach, gdy temp. spada poniżej zera, zamarza przez co zwiększa swoją objętość. To jest przyczyna rozsadzania całych ścian, powstawania wykwitów solnych, odpadania tynku czy łuszczenia się powłok malarskich.
Jestem przekonany ze albo elewację wykonano na zawilgoconych ścianach albo ekipa wykonywała elewację w pośpiechu,połozyła tynk na nie wyschnięte jeszcze podłoże z gruntu.
Swoją drogą ciekawe jaka wtedy była pogoda.....
 :smile: ))

pozdrawiam,

ps. osobiście znam tynki firmy MAJSTERPOL i nigdy nie miałem z nimi żadnych problemow. Może dlatego ze stosuję je w odpowiednich warunkach i cierpliwie czekam aż kazda warstwa elewacji dokładnie wyschnie ....  :Wink2:

----------


## leszeq

MAJSTERPOL - brrr, sama nazwa już odstrasza  :smile:

----------


## Mikołaj 77

:ohmy:  zawsze możesz kupić produkt sugerując się nazwą a nie tym jakie produkt posiada wartości  :smile: )))

----------


## fighter1983

Majsterpol.... mialem przez jeden sezon w obrocie, juz nie mam
Jako dystrybutor jest mi obojetne co sprzedaje, ale robiac dla siebie biore pod uwage jedynie:
Dryvit
STO
Caparol
ewentualnie Henkel (ceresit)

----------


## coulignon

Majsterpol miał kiedys tynki jakosci takiej jak cała reszta producentów z tej półki czyli z mojego punktu widzenia "mało interesujące"

Trochę sie zmieniło w tym sezonie i myslę że w tej cenie tynk jest warty zainteresowania:
http://www.sigma-not.pl/download.do?...ation&id=40729

Niemniej jednak zła sława się ciągnie.

Panie Fighter - po raz pierwszy się z Panem zgodzę - Dryvit jest zdecydowanie najlepszy. Niemniej jednak ma trochę inną cenę.

Co do "garażowego" charakteru Majsterpolu - ich hala producyjna wygląda lepiej niz ta w Dryvicie  :Wink2:  A technologia powoli zaczyna gonić "wysokie półki"

----------


## goldboyy

ściany były suche (zaciągnięte klejem na gruby- 10 centymetrowy styropian) i stały tak sobie ze 3-4 lata zaciągniete tym klejem i było wszystko ok, ani peknięcia, ani łuszczenia sie kleju nic a nic, jedynie estetyka skłoniła mnie do położenia tynku. Podczas prac tynkarskich pogoda była w granicach 10-18 stopni, bezdeszczowo. na pewno na to, że tynk miejscami się łuszczy (około 3 miejsca) ma wpływ to, że dom jest bez wypustek w dachu-tzn ma dach kończący sie wraz z domem, co podczas deszczu powoduje,że padający deszcz pod kątem czasami po porstu zwilża scianę. No ale bez przesady, po to kupiłem tynk akrylowy, żeby był odporny na działanie warunków atmosferycznych. Tynki które nie są odporne na takie warunki mam wewnątrz :wink:  Prawda jest taka, że tynk akrylowy powinien od czasu do czasu dać sie zmyć myjką ciśnieniową (oczywiście stosowaną w granicach rozsądku) mój tynk Majsterpola pewnie by spłynął. więc cały czas podtrzymuje mój pogląd że lepiej bym zrobił i mniej się narobił zaciagająć "atlasem elastycznym" na 2 razy i malujać jakąś dobrą farbą elewacyjną. Bo pod łuszczącym się miejscami tynkiem klej jest ok. ewentualnie odnowienie elewacji przy takiej powierzchi w przypadku gdy jest ona gładka było by zajeciem weekendowym...a tak to jestem w kropce bo mam zamiar za jakieś 2 lata elewacje odnowić i aż nie chcę o tym myśleć.

----------


## paul997

Mój majster kładł u mnie Sisi tynk Kreisla, a w międzyczasie wyskakiwał do innego klienta, który dał mu do zrobienia właśnie Majsterpola akrylowego. Mówił, że kładło się tragicznie i tak się źle rozprowadzał, że bali się go kłaść w dzień ( u mnie lecieli tak od 5 rano). Dopiero jak tynkowali w nocy, przy żarówce, to coś z tego wychodziło, ale nadal bez porównania z Kreislem.

----------


## mariankossy

Polecam akryl firmy Kabe, (szwajcarska technologia polska produkcja)

Mam zrobioną elewacje i uwazam ,że  dobrze trafiłem.

Ekipa tez sobie chwaliła , ze jest w nim mało wypełniacza. 

http://www.farbykabe.pl/

----------


## nom

> jaki tynk wybrać??
> 
> znacie taką firmę MAJSTERPOL? jeden ze sprzedawców mi go poleca
> proponuje tynk akrylowy


Jeżeli mieszkasz blisko drogi, a w dodatku nie asfaltowej, to tynk akrylowy szybko się wybrudzi. Silikonowy ma lepsze właściwości, ale jest też dużo droższy.  :Smile: 
Jak masz domek parterowy to tynk akrylowy możesz raz na 2 lata po prostu umyć wodą z węża. Gorzej, jak mieszkasz w 3 kondygnacyjnym budynku tak jak ja.  :Smile: 
Ja mieszkam w szeregówce i kupiłem tynk silikonowy (Relius), sąsiedzi mają akrylowy (Greinplast i Ceresit), czas pokaże czy warto było płacić 2x tyle co za tynk akrylowy.  :big grin:

----------


## goldboyy

ja myslę jednak, że najlepsze są elewacje gładkie pomalowane po prostu dobrą farbą, tynku tak naprawdę nigdy dobrze się nie zmyje-nawet ciepłą wodą 130bar, prędzej czy póznej trzeba będzie to pomalować,bo elewacja na skutek środowiska ulega erozji. A tak mamy elewacje gładką, kupujemy dobrą farbę elewacyjną malujemy sobie w weekend co np 5 lat :wink:  (malowanie niewysokich zewnętrznych scian to fajna robota bo szybko widać efekt, a wspólna praca zbliża ludzi;D) dodatkowo możemy dostosować kolor elewacji do auta, parkowanego przed domem, psa czy kolorów włosów żony (dziewczyny), kolorów trawnika kwiatów czy własnego "widzi mi się";D zreszą jak sciany gładkie to malowanie idzie szybko wałkiem na teleskopowym kijku można spokojnie sięgnąć do wys 3-4m. jeśli chodzi o wypustki na rogach scian i ozdobne nadproza nad oknami to w przypadku gładkich elewacji też jest to jak najbardziej możliwe. Ja teraz bym po prostu robił dom na gładko. Kolejna zaleta jaka mi przychodzi na myśl, że podczas ewentualnej rozbudowy, łatwiej jest dobrać gładki tynk i potem całość pomalować niż bawić się w dobieranie tynków chropowatych.

PS. *u mnie podczas większych deszczów na jednej ze ścian tynk wybrzusza się tam gdzie były kołki rozporowe mocujące styropian*, czyli takimi plackami o srednicy 5cm...oczywiście przypuszczam, a nawet jestem pewien, że klej(atlas stpoter) trzyma dobrze. więc jeśli już chcecie chropowate ściany to dorzućcie te pare pln i kupcie coś innego niż *MAJSTERPOL* ! ! !

----------


## coulignon

> . *u mnie podczas większych deszczów na jednej ze ścian tynk wybrzusza się tam gdzie były kołki rozporowe mocujące styropian*, czyli takimi plackami o srednicy 5cm...oczywiście przypuszczam, a nawet jestem pewien, że klej(atlas stpoter) trzyma dobrze. więc jeśli już chcecie chropowate ściany to dorzućcie te pare pln i kupcie coś innego niż *MAJSTERPOL* ! ! !



Złożyłeś reklamację u tynkarzy i u producenta?
Jaką masz odpowiedź?

----------


## paul997

> Ta, TY popatrz, a u mnie odwrotnie: akryl baranek 1,5 mm i wykonawca chwalił. Kładł się bardzo dobrze, trzymał parametry wydajnościowe. Na ścianie prezentuje się bardzo ładnie. 
> 
> Jak się będzie sprawował, tego nie wiem. Ale jak fatalnie, to przynajmniej wiem kogo z forum za to dorwę.....  
> 
> pzdr


Jak już położony i wyszedł OK, to świetnie, nie ma co się zastanawiać. Ja przy większym metrażu też bym pewnie ryzykował coś tańszego, a że miałem 150 metrów (15 wiaderek tynku), to czy akryl po 100 zł wiaderko (po tyle u nas był jakiś Baumat), czy Kreisel po 117 zł to nie robiło dużej różnicy. Fajnie jest wykańczać mały, parterowy domek. Szczególnie, jak równocześnie znajomi są na tym samym etapie prac z piętrową, 2x większą chałupą. Widać różnicę  :smile: .

----------


## goldboyy

Myślę, że bawienie się w reklamacje, które musiałyby być poparte kosztownymi ekspertyzami i opiniami, może być małoowocne i nie warte zachodu. rzeczoznawca musiał by przyjechać własnie w deszcz i zobaczyć te slady "opuchnięć"- bo po wyschnięcu elewacja "wraca na swoje miejsce"  Choć prawdę mówiąc nie wykluczam złożenia w wolnej chwili reklamacji, choć pewnie to dorga przez mękę. Wiecie co innego reklamować np grzejnik, telefon itp- te rzeczy można wymontować, dostarczyć i po prostu sprawnie wymienić. co innego z elewacją, przecież nie zdjmę jej nie zapakuje i nie wyśle do producenta. Po prostu w tym konkretnym przypadku niska cena produktu (tynku) idzie w parze z bardzo niską jakością...co już potwierdziło kilka osób powyżej.

----------


## Erol 1

Ktoś jeszcze może polecić jakieś tynki?
Czy październik jest dobrym miesiącem na elewację?
Nie za późno?

pzdr

----------


## Deamos

> Ktoś jeszcze może polecić jakieś tynki?
> Czy październik jest dobrym miesiącem na elewację?
> Nie za późno?
> 
> pzdr


Niedawno zakonczyli mi klasc NuVAtherm i jestem zadowolony, polecam  :smile:

----------


## dragonfly

Witaj 

my też się zastanawiamy nad wyborem tynku. Wiemy na pewno że ma on być silikonowo-silikatowy, ale jakiej firmy? W hurtowni gdzie kupiliśmy styropian, kleje itd. proponują nam Kreisel. Cena nie najgorsza bo 114zł za 25kg wiaderko. Nasi tynkarze proponują nam Weber, ale cena przestasza bo 240zł za 30gk wiadro...

----------


## coulignon

> Myślę, że bawienie się w reklamacje, które musiałyby być poparte kosztownymi ekspertyzami i opiniami, może być małoowocne i nie warte zachodu.





> Po prostu w tym konkretnym przypadku niska cena produktu (tynku) idzie w parze z bardzo niską jakością...co już potwierdziło kilka osób powyżej.


I stwierdziłeś to bez kosztownych ekspertyz ? :ohmy:   :ohmy:  
Chylę czoła. Naprawdę.

----------


## coulignon

No dobra... Bo mnie korci Panie Złoty.
Jakbyś był uprzejmy odpowiedzieć na jedno pytanie: Zakładam że ekipa kładąca tynk była dokładna i profesjonalna, w związku z czym przed połozeniem tynku wyszpachlowała drobne nierówności  ściany?

----------


## goldboyy

podkład z kleju był zrobiony na tyle równo, że nie było potrzeby szpachlowania. Tynk został położony warstwą prawidłowej grubości-wyszło orientacyjnie tyle co zakładał producent (deklaracja wydajności z opakowania). Dla jasności: podłoże pod tynkiem jest dobrej jakości. to nie problem, że tynk odchodzi i "chwyta" cienką warstwę podłoża. Puchnie tylko sam tynk w miejscach większej wilgotności. Podłoże pod tynkiem jest stabilne i nie pyli, nie łuszczy się, "nie brudzi".

Na to samo podłoże- tylko niżej były przyklejane płytki klinkierowe (z obi po 19,90 za metr) za pomocą ZWYKŁEJ mrozoodpornej zaprawy (atlas i ceresit) i płytki są na całym obwodzie domu (jakieś 24 m bierzące) odpowiednio: 7 i 5lat i wszystko jest z nimi ok woda na nie chlapie, jak koszę kosiarką to zdarzyło mi sie uderzyc w te płytki kółkami, fuga(4mm) jest w całości nigdzie się nie kruszy. i z tego co pamietam płytki leżą na "miekim styropianie" tzn. elewacyjnym i nawet jedna nie chce odpaść

przypomina mi się teraz stare brzydkie powiedzenie: z g... bata się nie ukręci...

----------


## goldboyy

do ProStaś
Jesli Twój dom to ten co pod Nickiem, czyli z "wypuszczonym dachem" to myślę, że problemów mojego typu być nie powinno. Ja mam dom gdzie tylko północna część jest z "dachem wystajacym poza obrys" i tam jest ok, choć mam wrażenie, że nadmiernie się pobrudził lub tak jakby poszarzał-takie dziwne szare plamki, a myć kercherem tego nie mam smiałości :wink: 

do innych majacych dylematy :wink: 
oczywiście, że różnica w cenie jest czynnikiem na który trzeba zwracać uwagę, bo każdy szanuje pieniądz i nie ma zamiaru go wydawać niepotrzebnie, lub nieadekwatnie do rzeczywistej wartości nabywanych towarów. To zrozumiałe. Budowa, czy choćby remont generalny domu (jak moim przypadku) jest czasem wieloma kompromisami. Jednak bywa też, że kompromis staje się błędem

----------


## coulignon

no więc jeszcze raz powtórzę - złóż reklamcję. Postawa pt "kupiłem - jestem niezadowolony - nie będe składał reklamacji tylko pooczerniam sobie na forum" jest dla mnie co najmniej dziwna.

----------


## goldboyy

trudno to nazwać oczernianiem, odpowiadam tylko na temat, którego tyczy się to forum. ktoś poprosił o opinię więc ja daję

----------


## zakreconyPiter

Witam wszystkich.

Może ktoś wie coś na temat jakości  tynków 4Master ?
Zamierzam kupić dla siebie a pytam z ciekawości jakie jest Wasze zdanie .
pzdr

----------


## sek125

> Niedawno zakonczyli mi klasc NuVAtherm i jestem zadowolony, polecam


Gratuluję wyboru.
 Ciekawe czy ów produkt pochodził z tej serii, która widnieje w Krajowym Wykazie Zakwestionowanych Wyrobów Budowlanych:
http://www.gunb.gov.pl/kwzwb/kwzwb798.pdf

----------


## Balto

goldboy: ech... zwykle - podkreślam to słowo - cena jest proporcjonalna do jakości, ale to tylko zwykle. Tak na dobrą sprawę trzeba po prostu zadzwonić do producenta by podesłał specyfikację tynku - to jest jego psi obowiązek -  aty bierzesz wieczorem piwo i wujka google, ciocię wiki i szukasz i czytasz co tam jest ciekawego napisane.

----------


## JACUŚ

Czy Majsterpol, to tosamo co Majstertynk?

----------


## rania

Ktoś odkopał stary wątek.
U nas na ścianach tynk silikonowy Majsterpol w kolorze białym. Przed jego zakupem nie dokopałam się do tych negatywnych opinii. Na razie wygląda dobrze, ale został niedawno położony. Gdy będzie schodził ze ścian płatami, to obiecuję się tym "pochwalić". Na razie jestem zadowolona  :Smile:

----------


## omes

> Ktoś odkopał stary wątek.
> U nas na ścianach tynk silikonowy Majsterpol w kolorze białym. Przed jego zakupem nie dokopałam się do tych negatywnych opinii. Na razie wygląda dobrze, ale został niedawno położony. Gdy będzie schodził ze ścian płatami, to obiecuję się tym "pochwalić". Na razie jestem zadowolona


Rania, a możesz mi powiedzieć jak to wygląda teraz? Zastanawiam się dokładnie na takim samym tynkiem: jasny, silikonowy z Majsterpola. Jak on wygląda aktualnie po 3 latach? Masz jakieś zastrzeżenia?

----------


## sawik83

> Rania, a możesz mi powiedzieć jak to wygląda teraz? Zastanawiam się dokładnie na takim samym tynkiem: jasny, silikonowy z Majsterpola. Jak on wygląda aktualnie po 3 latach? Masz jakieś zastrzeżenia?


Witam,

chciałbym odswieżyć temat. Stoję przed wyborem tylku i jedną z opcji, którą rozważam jest silikonowy Majterpol. Czy któś podzieli się soimi doświadczeniami z tym tym tynkiem?

Z góry dzięki!

----------


## krzakx

Bump! Odświeżam!
Jak obecnie wyglądają opinie o produktach firmy Majsterpol?  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## fighter1983

> Bump! Odświeżam!Jak obecnie wyglądają opinie o produktach firmy Majsterpol?


Mniej więcej tak: http://fighter1983.med-bud.pl/mamy-p...lko-ze-tansze/a skoro juz najwazniejszym kryterium jest cena, to masz bolix balance... przeeeeetani tynk silikonowy.Albo alternatywnie silikatowo-silikonowy Caparol  i jedno i drugie rozwiazanie w produktach nazwijmy to wprost "dobrych BO tanich" bedzie jeszcze jako tako sie trzymalo kupy

----------


## sokratis

Z tynków silikonowych na własnym przykładzie mogę polecić Foveo Tech Tn30. Marki Majsterpol niestety nie znam i nie jestem pewien czy w ogóle widziałem ją podczas samodzielnego przeglądu rynku. Oczywiście nie musi to świadczyć o niczym.

----------


## KOSBUD

Polecam nasze tynki KOSBUD  :wink:  więcej na temat ich właściwości tutaj: http://kosbud.com.pl/Kategorie/Tynki-elewacyjne 
Pozdrawiam.

----------

